# Weekly Competition 2016-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 U'
*2. *U2 F' R U R
*3. *R U2 R U2 F' R U R U'
*4. *R' U F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R'
*5. *U R U R2 U F' R2 U2 F U

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 F' U F' D' B2 U B L' U' F'
*2. *R D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F D B F2 L2 U2 R' D B' L2
*3. *D B R2 L U2 F' R2 F' U L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2
*4. *F2 U F2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B' D R' B2 D2 R F' L F' R
*5. *U F U2 R L D' R B U' F' R2 B D2 F2 B' L2 B R2 F L2

*4x4x4
1. *L' D' Fw' L Rw' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' R' U B D B2 L' B D Uw U' B2 R2 Uw' U2 B' R' U' Fw Rw' B Fw' L B2 D Uw2 B2 F'
*2. *D' Rw2 Uw' F2 D' L Fw F2 D' Uw' U B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 B2 L U2 Rw F' L2 Rw B Uw2 B' Fw2 D R B' D U B' D Uw2 R D Uw F Rw R2
*3. *U Fw Rw' D' Uw L' Rw2 R' Uw Rw U' Fw2 Uw2 U' B F2 Rw' Uw2 B2 R' D' Rw Uw2 B' L2 Rw U B' R D' B2 Fw' L' B' R2 U2 R U L' Fw'
*4. *Fw' Uw L2 R D' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw L' Fw L Uw' L Rw2 B F2 R2 Fw2 R Fw D2 L F Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 F' D' U F' U' Rw2 B2 F L' F L'
*5. *Rw' Fw D' U2 L2 Rw R' F' D' Rw' U L2 D2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 L R2 Uw' R F2 D Uw' B' L' Fw L B L2 D' U' L2 Fw' D' L2 Uw B2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5
1. *B2 Fw' Rw2 U Lw D2 R' F2 U' L' Uw2 R2 D Bw' Rw2 R' D2 Dw2 U' Rw' D2 L2 R' D' L D Bw Fw' Dw U' Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 R' B2 Lw2 Rw' B Rw D2 Uw Fw Rw2 U2 Fw2 R U' Bw L' Lw2 Rw D2 U' L Dw U Lw D' Bw2
*2. *Dw2 Uw U Bw2 Lw' D U' F' D B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' L' F2 U' Rw' Bw Uw Bw' F L D' Uw2 B' L2 Lw' Rw' U' Bw F Dw2 Uw L Fw2 Rw R' Fw2 D2 Dw' F2 Uw U B2 F' L2 Lw2 F2 U' Lw U2 B F' D2 U2 F'
*3. *Fw' F2 D U R2 D R2 F' Uw Rw Uw2 F Uw' B' F' L2 D2 Uw' R U2 B' Bw Fw Dw' R2 Fw' F' Rw2 R' U' Lw' Uw Rw' U' Rw' R' Bw' Fw Dw L' R Uw2 L Lw2 Dw Uw2 F L2 R B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw D2 Dw
*4. *Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 Rw' B L Fw' R2 Uw' L' Rw Dw U' R B' D2 Rw Fw' U' R' Bw L' U Lw2 B2 Fw' F' U2 B2 L B' Bw' Fw2 R Bw' Uw' Lw Dw' R Bw F2 R' F' Lw' B' Fw Uw Rw' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 F D2 R' Bw' Dw' U Fw' F2
*5. *R' D2 Dw' U Lw' Dw' L D' Fw D Lw2 R' F' L2 Uw' Lw2 F' R Dw U' B' Dw B' Bw F' D2 Dw2 L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 Uw' Bw F L2 U2 Bw2 F' Dw B2 Lw R2 D' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw D' Dw U B2 Fw' Dw R2 Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *L2 2L 2U2 L' 2L' 2B' R2 3F D2 U' F2 L 2R' 2U 2L 2B F2 2R2 B' F 3R2 2F' R2 3U' 2U' 3R2 B' 2U' L2 B2 F2 2R' D2 3U2 2U U' 2L B D 2L2 D2 2R D2 2D 2B 2D 2F 2D2 U 3F2 U L 2F D2 L' 2R2 U B' L' 3U' 2R2 D' 2D' 3U2 3F 2U 2B U' R2 2U
*2. *D 3U' 2U2 2L 2R' R' U2 2F' F2 3R2 3U' 2U' B' D 2D R' B2 2F 3U B 3F' U' 3F L' 2R2 B' 2R2 F2 3U' 2U' U' 2F' L' 3R2 R B2 2B' 2D2 3U' L 3R2 2R2 R2 2B' 2L 3R2 F' 3R R U2 3R2 3U 2R2 R' 3F2 2R' 2F2 2U2 2L 2R2 R' 2U' U2 3R 2U F2 2U' 2F' 2D U'
*3. *2B2 2D2 R2 D 2R2 3U' 2F' 2U 3R R' F' D 2D 2U 2B 2F2 D 2D 2R 2D' B 2B' 3F L 2R2 B' 2B2 F' L' 3R' 2D2 U' F' 2R2 D2 2D' 2U R' 2B2 2U2 2L2 2F2 R2 F2 R' U L2 R 3U 2B D2 U2 R' 2U 2R2 2B2 D' 2D' 2L 3U 3F 2L 2B2 2F 3R F L2 2L2 3R2 D
*4. *2B' 3F 2U 2B' D' 3F' D2 3F D2 U' 2L R D' U2 2R2 2D2 L' 2B2 F' L2 2R D2 2D 3U 2U' F' 2L2 2R2 3F 2F 2U2 2R2 B 2F2 F2 2U2 2F 2U U2 2F 2L 2B 2U2 B 2B' 3F 2F' F L2 2B' L' 2R B F' 3R2 3U' 2L 2R2 U B' U' B' L 3F D' 2R' R' 2U 3F 2D2
*5. *U2 3F 3U' 2L2 2R' R' 3U 2R R2 3F 2U' R D 2L 3R B' 2L' 2U2 U2 R2 3F 2F' 3U2 3R' 2D' B' 2B2 3F2 2L' 3F 3U2 L 3R D2 2R' R D2 2U' 2F 2U2 B' 3U' 2B' F' 2U' L' 2L2 3R R' F2 L2 B 2D2 2B 2F2 U B2 F 3R' 2F 3U L B' 3F 2F2 F' 3R U 3R' 2B

*7x7x7
1. *B2 R2 F L 3L2 3R R' U2 R2 3D 3B' 2L2 2D U 2R2 B 2R B' 2U' L 3F 2D2 L2 2F2 3L 2D 2U' 2R F' 2L' 3D 2U' 2B2 L2 2L2 2R 2B2 3U2 2F' 2U2 3R2 2B' 3D2 3B2 D' B' 3F2 R2 3D' B2 3D B' 2D2 L 2L2 3L R U2 L2 U' 3R2 3U' L2 2D 2F2 3L2 2U 3R' 2R2 3B2 R2 2U 3B U2 3R2 2U2 B' 2R D2 2U 3B' F 2U U B2 2R B2 3L2 3R' 2B' R' 2B 2F2 2U' B 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2U2
*2. *D U2 2B 2D2 B L 2L2 3L' 3R 2F' 3D2 2L' R F 3U F' 3R R2 2D' 2B U' L' B2 F2 2D 2B2 L 2R2 D 3D' U2 3B 2L' 3D' 2R 2B2 3F' U' 3F' 2F2 2L D' U2 2R2 3F2 2D2 L2 3L' 2D2 2B2 3B' D 3D2 3B 2F' 2R 3F2 3L' 2D 3F2 3R' D' 3R' U' 2L' F' 2D' B 3F2 D2 2B2 2L 2D U 2B2 F U' 3R 3B 3U2 2U2 3L2 R' 2D 3D 2B 3D2 L 3R 3D2 R' 3U2 2L2 3F' D' 3D 2L' 3R' 2F 2L2
*3. *2B 3U' B 2L D' U' L 2R' 3D 3R2 3U B U 2L' B' 2B' 2F2 F 3R' 2R' R' D2 3U2 B' 2B 3F' D B2 L2 R' 2F' L2 2B' 3F 2D B' 3R 2R 2D 3D' 3U U2 2F 3U B' 3L2 2F' 3L2 3D 2U2 2F2 2L 3D2 3R 3F2 L' 3L' R' 2U 3L2 2F L' 3L 2B2 2F' 2R R' D' U' 3R 2B' 2F2 D U 3L 2U L 3U B 2B2 2L2 2D 3B L 2L2 2B 2L2 3D2 3R2 2U2 U' B2 3B2 L2 3R' R' 2B' 3D2 L 3U'
*4. *3L2 B2 3F 2L2 3R' 3U 2R D B2 2F' D' R D2 L' 3B' R2 U' 3R2 3D 3U2 U' 2B' 3R U 3R2 D2 3U' 2B2 L' R F 2L' 3L' 3R' 3B 2F' 2L' 3U2 B2 2L2 2B2 2R' 2D R U' 2R' D' 2R' 2U' B 3D2 3F 2R' 3D 2U' 3F F 3D' 2F' 3R2 3B 3F 3R2 B2 3B' 3F' 2D' 3U2 2R R 2B2 2L2 3R 2R2 2D 3F' D F L 3L 3D U 2R' B' 2L 2D 2B 2L2 B L2 3R2 B L 3L 3R2 3B2 3L 3F U' 2R2
*5. *3L2 3F' 3R' 2D' L 2R R 2D2 3D' 3U2 3F2 2L 2D B' 3F' L' D 3L' 2B R2 2F' L2 3U' 3B' F2 2R R' 3F2 L2 2U 2B' 3F' 2F2 R B 3F R' B' 2L 3U2 L2 2B 3F2 2F' F' L 3D' 3U2 U' 2B2 2L' 2D' B' L2 2B' 2U' F' U 2L' D' 3B' 2R 2B2 F2 D' 3D' 2R' R2 F' 2L R2 2F2 2R2 3D2 3U' U' F 2D 3D' 2L2 R 2F R2 3U2 3B R' U 3L R 2B2 3B 2F L 3R2 U2 L' 2L2 2R' 3F2 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F U2 R' F R' U R' U'
*2. *F' U F2 R' F U2 F' U R2
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U2 F2 R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R' B F2 L D' U2 L B' U
*2. *F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' L2 B R F2 U L2 F2
*3. *L F B R' U2 L' B' R' D F' U2 B' U2 R2 F B2 U2 F2 D2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F' L Fw L Rw R' Uw2 U' Rw2 D L F L' B2 Fw2 L R' B2 Rw Fw L' D' B' L' Rw2 D2 Rw Fw Uw L D2 L Fw R U R2 B Uw' U2 B
*2. *U' L2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' R' B' D' L D' Rw2 U' B2 Fw D' F2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' F R' U Rw R' Uw2 U B Fw F' Rw B2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Uw
*3. *L' Rw B2 Fw' F' D Fw2 F Rw R2 F' D2 U' F' Rw' Fw2 D' B L Fw Uw B2 L Rw D2 R Fw2 U Fw2 Rw' F' Uw2 B Rw U' F L2 B' R2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw Rw' Bw' Dw2 U' R' Dw' Uw Fw R' Dw' Uw Bw2 R2 B Lw' Bw2 Uw Lw' D Dw' U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 R' F Uw Lw2 Rw2 D Dw Bw Lw Bw Fw Uw2 U2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' F Dw Bw D2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw L Lw' Dw' L F2 Rw Bw2
*2. *Bw2 D' Bw2 L Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 L Uw Rw Dw' U B Dw L2 Lw Dw' F2 Rw Dw2 R' D' Dw2 L' D Dw' U Bw U L' U Lw B U' L Rw' F' U L2 U2 L' Bw' F' U2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Rw' B L Lw' B' Bw2 U' B Bw Rw' U B2 L2
*3. *L' D Uw L' Lw' Bw D Dw2 Rw' Uw L2 U2 Bw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Rw R F' Dw2 L2 Dw2 R B Dw Fw2 L2 Lw2 B2 Bw F' U' R2 D Rw2 B' L Lw2 U F' Lw Rw Fw Dw2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 F Lw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw R' D' Dw2 Fw F Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F2 2F2 D 2L2 2B2 2D 2U' 2B2 3R' U2 2L2 2F F R 3F2 2F 3U 2B 2U F2 3R' B2 L2 B2 U2 2R' D2 2U' 2L D' B2 F2 2R' 2F' 2L' 2F2 F L2 D 2D' 2U2 F R B' 2U' 2F' 2R R' 2D' F 2U2 2B2 F' 2D2 L 3R2 2U L2 2B2 F 2L2 2F U B2 2B' 3F2 D' 2D 2R' 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3U2 2U' 2B2 3D2 3F' 2U 3L' 3U2 2L2 3L 2F2 3D2 U2 F2 2L' 2B2 R' 2F' 3R 2U2 2F 3D' F 3U 2R2 3U' 2L' F' U 3R2 3F' L' 3R2 2D' 3U' B2 F2 3R2 2U 3B 3F U 2R' B' 2F' F' 3D' 3U' 2L' R' B2 2F' L2 U 3L2 3R' 3U 2R' B 2L D2 U' 3R2 2R2 R2 B 3R 2D U2 L2 3D2 2L 2F' 2L' 3D2 3R' 2U B2 L2 3R' 2F' 3U' 2B D' 2D 3D2 2R 3D' 3L' 2B' 3D U' 2B F 3R2 3U 2L' D U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F D2 U' L2 B' L2 F D' L U' B2
*2. *D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L' U2 R' U' B2 D' R F L B D2
*3. *F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F L' F2 D B' R' F D' R' D2 B2
*4. *F' R D' L' D R2 F U' L B2 U R2 F L2 D2 F' B2 L2 B U2 B'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F L R U' B L U F' U F2
*6. *D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D L2 D L2 B' U F' D2 L R F' L D2 B
*7. *F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D2 B L U B U2 R' F R
*8. *D R L U' B R F R L' F' D B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2
*9. *B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F' U' R2 F' R' U L F' D' R'
*10. *F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 F' U R2 U2 R D' B2 F R B
*11. *L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U L2 R U' B2 F D' F'
*12. *L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D L D2 R2 F' L' D B' F D B2
*13. *U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R' D R2 U B' U2 R F2 L F'
*14. *B' L2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' B R2 D F' L F L U' B
*15. *L2 D2 R2 B2 L' F R' U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2
*16. *U' F' R U D F U2 R' F' R' L2 D2 R L F2 L F2 D2 F2 B2
*17. *F2 L2 F L2 B D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R' D' B' F' L' R' D2 B'
*18. *R F U' D' R2 L B R L2 U' R2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2
*19. *B2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 L2 B L U2 R U' B' U' F R' B'
*20. *B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B' R' F' R2 F' D' F2 U2 B2 U
*21. *B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 D' R' B F2 D2 F L B2
*22. *L2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 R U F D L D B'
*23. *L F2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 B F' L' F2 L D'
*24. *U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B' R2 D2 U B' L' R U' R' F
*25. *U' L' U F' D2 L' D2 B R B' U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2
*26. *B U R F' B L F2 U B2 L D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2
*27. *U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' D L' D' U' B' D2 B L F2
*28. *B2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L' F' L U' R' U' R' F' U' L
*29. *F U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D B' R2 B2 L' B U2 F' U F2
*30. *R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U' F' U' F2 D B U2 L' B2 U2
*31. *F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R U B U2 L D R F R2 F2
*32. *B D2 F R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 U' R' D B D' U2 B' R' D2 F'
*33. *U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B' R' D2 L D R F' L F U
*34. *U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 F' U' R' B2 U B D F2 U2
*35. *R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F U' L R2 D' B2 D2 R' D U B2
*36. *U2 R2 U' L2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R' U' L' U2 F' L2 D L B' F
*37. *B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B D B F2 L B' U' B U R2
*38. *F R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R F' L2 B U' F2 D' F2 D2
*39. *B2 R2 U' B' R B2 U' R2 D F' D2 F' L2 F R2 B' L2 B D2 B2
*40. *U R2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' F R F L U' L D2 L

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D' B' L' B U2 R2 F D' L' F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2
*2. *U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 L' B L2 D F' R2 B' D2 F L D' F
*3. *B2 D2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L B2 D' F U2 F2 D2 U' R D
*4. *L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 R U2 F' R F U B R2 D' U'
*5. *B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D2 L' F' L' U L R2 D' F2 U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F U2 L2 B F U2 L2 D2 L2 F U' R' U L' R' F L2 D' U F2
*2. *L2 U2 F U' L' D L' D F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 B' U2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 B' D' L2 R D' L D' F' L'
*4. *D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R' B R2 D2 B' L U F U2 L
*5. *F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R F' L2 D2 B' R B2 F D R U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 U' L F L2 R' D' L B L2 B' L
*2. *R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U B D L F2 D2 U L D2 F' L
*3. *F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 R D R D' F R U2 L2 B' U'
*4. *U2 F R U B R B' L B' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2
*5. *F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 D R' B2 L F2 R B F2 L U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B' R2 F U' L R2 D' R U' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F R' F U' R2 U' F R' U'
*3. *U' B2 U F' L' B R2 U' D2 R' D' R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2
*4. *B' U' R' B L Rw2 D F' L' F' L' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw U Rw2 U2 B' Fw Uw L2 Fw D' U' R Uw2 U Fw D' U2 Rw B Uw' Fw' F2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F2 U' R2
*3. *B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B' R B' L' B' D' U' L' B F'
*4. *L2 D2 Rw' U L Uw B2 F Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Uw L U2 Rw2 F Uw' L F L2 Rw' R' Uw R' Fw2 U2 B' D B2 U' B D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Fw Uw' Fw
*5. *B D' Dw B' L2 Bw' L' R' B' D' Dw' R2 Uw R' Fw F' U Bw D2 Rw B' R' B2 Lw Dw L2 U' F' Lw' Rw Dw' Uw2 R2 Fw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 U L D' Dw2 B L Lw2 Bw2 Rw D Bw D' B F R2 Bw' Rw' U' B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' U L B' U B R l r'
*2. *R B U' L' B' U B' L r b' u'
*3. *B L U L U B L B' r b' u
*4. *U' R U' B' R U' B L R l b' u
*5. *U B U L U' L' R' B' U l' r

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) /
*5. *(3, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1)

*Skewb
1. *R L U L' R D L' D' U' D' U'
*2. *L' R D' U D' L' D' U R' D' U'
*3. *U' R' D L' R D U R U' D' U'
*4. *D U' R U' D R D' U' R' D' U'
*5. *R' U L R L U' R D U' D' U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2016)

2x2: 4.24
3x3: 14.30
4x4: 1:16.55
5x5: 2:25.36
6x6: 4:35.66
2BLD: 24.07
3BLD: DNF
4BLD: DNF
5BLD: DNF
MBLD: 1/4 or DNF
OH: 20.95
MTS: 1:07.20
FMC: 42
2-4 Relay: 1:34.77
2-5 Relay: 3:41:79
Megaminx: 1:25.07
Pyraminx: 10.73
Skewb: 9.94

Great week for BLD... ugg SARCASM
4/5 BLD was expected, but MBLD was really close to 4/4...


Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: 4.25, (1.13), (4.94), 4.09, 4.36 = 4.24
lol pb single fail

3x3x3: 13.42, (16.35), (13.36), 15.17, 14.30 = 14.30

4x4x4: 1:17.15, (1:06.06), 1:21.21, 1:11.28, (1:24.68) = 1:16.55

5x5x5: (2:50.86), (2:03.69), 2:28.40, 2:18.85, 2:28.80 =2:25.36

6x6x6: (4:13.63), (4:45.91), 4:26.44, 4:36.55, 4:43.99 = 4:35.66

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:16.49[35.77], 24.07+[14.66], 41.34+[30.99] = 24.07

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(3:36.13[2:13.42]), DNF(3:46.14[2:18.50]), DNF(4:09.66[2:48.53]) = DNF

4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF(25:49.02[19:57.67]), DNF(24:49.94[13:40.11]), DNF(21:54.42[14:53.20]) = DNF

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(51:16.59 [28:41.16]), DNF(50:06.97[32:22.19]), DNF(1:03:15.43[42:13.18]) = DNF

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/4 32:13.02[21:47.91] = DNF


Spoiler: Breakdown of Solves



Blue Front Yellow Top
Scramble: 1 2 3 4
Memo: 2 3 4 1
Execute: 1 2 3 4

1 DNF - UF to DR to LB edge cycle
2 DNF - Lfd to Dfl corner twist + buffer
3 Solved
4 DNF - LF and DF edges are flipped

Memo was extra slow for attempted accuracy. The reason execution was so long is because I had completely forgotten corners of 1. It took me about 4 minutes to figure it out, by selecting random corner targets and trying to see if the pair they made sounded familiar.
I eventually found it, but I had messed up on edges apparently

A solid attempt, even if it was a DNF. Not happy with it, as I tried extra hard to no avail.



3x3x3 One Handed: (20.03), 20.25, 21.98, 20.60, (23.15) = 20.95

3x3x3 Match The Scramble: (1:18.74), 1:03.74, 1:07.30, (54.06), 1:10.53 = 1:07.20

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: x2 B D2 R' L F L R2 D' U R' U L U' L' U D2 R2 U L' U L2 U' L' R' L' U L U' R R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R = 42 Moves


Spoiler: Solution Explanation



x2 B D2 R' L F L R2 D' (8/8) EOLine
U R' U L U' L' U D2 R2 (9/17) Right Block
U L' U L2 U' L' (23/23) Left Back Block
R' L' U L U' R (6/29) LF B + Forcing Known ZBLL
R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R (13/42) ZBLL



2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:34.77 = 3.93 + 16.75 + 1:14.09

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:41.79 = 3:63 + 14.42 + 1:07.21 + 2:16.52

Megaminx: 1:23.56, 1:22.75, (1:34.33), (1:19.64), 1:28.86 = 1:25.07

Pyraminx: (13.26), (5.76), 10.94, 10.50, 10.74 = 10.73

Skewb: (10.78), 9.62, 10.02, 10.16, (7.31) = 9.94


----------



## muchacho (Dec 21, 2016)

*3x3*: 19.81, (24.64), (18.14), 19.55, 21.69 = *20.35
3x3OH*: 36.55, 36.30, 33.71, (38.29), (28.73) = *35.52*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2016)

Extra scrambles for Multi

41. F' B2 L2 U' R F B2 U L' B' R' B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 
42. D2 F' L U F' D B U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U2 L2 
43. L2 F2 L' U' D2 B R2 L2 D F' D2 F D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 
44. U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' F' U B2 L' D' L U2 F R' U 
45. R2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' L B2 F' L U B2 F' 
46. B' R F L U2 F' U' B L F R2 U2 F B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B' 
47. L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U' F' L R F' R F R2 D' L' 
48. F2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R D L F' R2 U B' R U R' U2 
49. B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B L' D U2 R 
50. U2 B2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L' D F U' F2 L D U' F2 D


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2016)

222: (3.01), (5.98), 5.01, 4.95, 5.54 = 5.17
333: (16.20), 13.98, 12.88, (12.31), 12.79 = 13.22
444: 58.55, 1:01.21, (56.78), (1:03.85), 1:00.68 = 1:00.15
555: 1:48.85, 1:50.67, (1:41.30), (1:51.79), 1:47.49 = 1:49.01
666: 3:37.84, (3:56.21), (3:19.30), 3:30.48, 3:30.51 = 3:32.94
777: (4:53.49), (5:23.92), 5:09.18, 5:06.98, 5:16.03 = 5:10.73
Megaminx: 1:53.00, 1:50.75, (1:41.63), 1:51.97, (2:01.06) = 1:51.91
Pyraminx: 7.55, 10.17, (14.43), 12.59, (6.14) = 10.10
Skewb: (8.15), 11.50, 10.72, (DNF), 12.99 = 11.74
OH: 51.98, 49.95, (36.36), (55.34), 41.20 = 47.71
2-4: 1:33.17
2-5: 3:21.46


----------



## pjk (Dec 22, 2016)

*3x3: *12.41, (12.33), 12.93, (14.67), 13.50 = 12.94
*4x4:* 1:06.11, 1:02.83, 56.33, (53.63), (1:07.98) = 1:01.75
*5x5:* 1:43.22, (1:46.85), (1:33.87),1:37.86, 1:36.77 = 1:39.28


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2016)

*2x2: *6.77, 5.75, 8.56, (4.41), (12.25) = *7.03
3x3: *21.96, (24.88), (16.93), 22.67, 20.19 = *21.61*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *2:38.22*
*3x3OH: *1:16.66, (1:00.08), 1:03.27, (1:30.76), 1:11.63 = *1:10.52*


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2016)

*3x3x3 Feet*: (4:56.03), (2:06.95), 3:39.55, 2:07.99, 2:15.91 = *2:41.16 *Haven't practiced feet in a while, but 3 singles in there that would have been PBs if not for the second solve. Hurrah for a Big Sail M!

*5x5x5*: (4:39.30), 3:40.73, (3:21.05), 4:16.77, 3:43.94 = *3:53.82 *Aagghhh! I did one warmup solve: 3:16.96

*6x6x6*: 6:46.14, 7:33.21, (6:14.45), (8:16.25), 7:34.44 = *7:17.93

Square-1*: (2:07.80), (1:17.74), 1:55.64, 1:25.52, 1:34.09 = *1:38.42

4x4x4*: 2:38.17, 1:50.36, (DNF), 1:52.30, (1:48.48) = *2:06.95 *The worst part isn't the average, but that on the 3rd solve I had a nasty pop and lost an internal piece on by CB G4 :-(.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> *3x3x3 Feet*: (4:56.03), (2:06.95), 3:39.55, 2:07.99, 2:15.91 = *2:41.16 *Haven't practiced feet in a while, but 3 singles in there that would have been PBs if not for the second solve. Hurrah for a Big Sail M!


You know you are into feet when...
Jk, its pretty nice to see people making magnetic cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> You know you are into feet when...
> Jk, its pretty nice to see people making magnetic cubes.



I did a few regular solves with it, and surprisingly enough it's pretty good. I'm no speed demon, but I got a 32.50 Ao5, which is 1-2 seconds faster than I average with my thunderclap, and within a second or two of my pb Ao5.


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 23, 2016)

2x2: (5.35), (1.95), 5.26, 3.78, 4.52 = 4.17

3x3: 18.16, 19.27, (19.35), 18.76, (16.17) = 18.34

4x4: 1:58.53, 1:48.27, (1:46.97), (2:4.15), 1:52.64 = 1:54.11

3x3OH: 35.99, 35.95, 47.22, 43.15, (50.91) = 42.64

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 2:44.81

Megaminx: 1:56.98, 2:3.14, 1:59.11, (2:8.18), (1:49.35) = 1:59.35

Pyraminx: 8.51, (10.89), 8.43, 10.16, (8.16) = 9.23

square-one: (51.34), (1:15.26), 54.32, 54.53, 57.14 = 58.52

skewb: 5.58, (7.26), 5.79, 6.29, (4.97) = 5.98


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 23, 2016)

*3BLD* 28.33, 27.16, DNF(54.98)=27.16


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 23, 2016)

mbld- 26/31 53:21


----------



## CapriPhonix (Dec 23, 2016)

New to the forum, first post!

*3x3: *(14.90), 18.37, 16.55, (18.47), 15.17 = *16.69*
Not bad at all, the counting 18 hurts though.

*pyraminx:* 6.25, 5.64, 7.53, (8.70), (4.91) = *6.47*
Very happy.
*
5x5: *2:34.52, (2:35.44), (2:03.60), 2:18.44, 2:14.37 = *2:22.44*
The first two solves ruined everything.... I lubed my yuxin after it and it made it so much better.

*3x3 bld:* 5:06.68, 5:37.56, 5:57.03 =* 5:06.68*
yay my first mo3 without a DNF!!!

*4x4: *1:08.36, (1:01.98), 1:05.99, (1:10.94), 1:05.69 = *1:06.69*
Happy because I don't practice 4x4 as much.

*3x3 One-Handed:* 35.38, 27.85, 34.50, (37.95), (27.27) = *32.58*

*2x2:* 6.68, (DNF), 7.24, (5.49), 6.27 = *6.73*
That moment when your pyraminx average is better than your 2x2 average 

*skewb:* 13.11, (7.35), 19.77, (DNF), 11.78 = *14.88*

I want to do feet but my legs hurt 


Since I'm new to this, I have a question: Does formatting matter?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

CapriPhonix said:


> Since I'm new to this, I have a question: Does formatting matter?



Yes: I believe that the first numbers after the event (3x3, 3x3 One Handed, etc.) are counted, and anything after that is ignored. So on relays you put the total time first, then splits or commentary if you want, everything else put your times first, and average and any comments after if you want. So I believe that your skewb average, for example, as currently formatted would be counted as 14.88, 13.11, (7.35), 19.77, (DNF) = 15.92. Also include a space after the event name, but you look alright there.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 23, 2016)

2x2: 4.36, (0.76), 4.94, (6.13), 4.78 = 4.70 average
3x3: 18.78, 15.07, (14.73), 15.52, (17.73) = 16.11 ok average
3x3 OH: 28.23, (25.81), (31.23), 27.79, 29.84 = 28.62 great average
Skewb: (9.40), 5.98, 8.52, (5.00), 9.27 = 7.93 trash average
Square-1: 27.19, (28.52), (20.41), 24.38, 27.41 = 26.33 great average


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2016)

Double post here (and in the blindfold accomplishment thread) but special thanks to Mats and Mike and the others who bring us a comp every week!

And here is the double post:

Merry Christmas to all! And a big Thank you to all who run the WCA and the forums, who delegate, organize and hold comps and a special thanx to all (those very few) who were placed behind me in the weekly competition this year 

And here comes the blind accomplishment: Santa and the Weihnachtsgan


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2016)

CapriPhonix said:


> Since I'm new to this, I have a question: Does formatting matter?



First: welcome to the weekly competition (and the Forum) 

And since you ask: I have a program that calculates results from the "free format" posts here.
The preferred format is:
event name: time1, time2, time3, time4, time5
you may add the avg after the times if you want to but it is not necessary, and you may
add comments after the times or on lines between the events.
CornerCutters post above is a very good example:

@OneWheel, sorry, I read your post wrongly, it's like you say 



CornerCutter said:


> *2x2: *6.77, 5.75, 8.56, (4.41), (12.25) = *7.03 *comment here
> *3x3: *21.96, (24.88), (16.93), 22.67, 20.19 = *21.61*
> or comment here
> *2-3-4 Relay: *= *2:38.22 *(split times here if you want)
> *3x3OH: *1:16.66, (1:00.08), 1:03.27, (1:30.76), 1:11.63 = *1:10.52*



@Hanns: thanks, and really impressive blind solve with mittens!!!


----------



## Wannabefeliks (Dec 25, 2016)

2x2: 6.07
3x3: 17.53
3x3 OH:28.62
Pyraminx: 18.05
2x2-4x4: 2:44.43


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2016)

Wannabefeliks said:


> 2x2: 6.07
> 3x3: 17.53
> 3x3 OH:28.62
> Pyraminx: 18.05
> 2x2-4x4: 2:44.43


Hi and welcome .
I want all of your times, not only the averages. It's ok this time but please enter all times next time/week.


----------



## ARandomCuber (Dec 25, 2016)

3x3: 18.685, (23.659), (15.016), 19.999, 19.491 = 19.391
2x2: (6.554), 7.756, 9.022, 8.823, (10.398) = 8.533


----------



## James LeFevre (Dec 26, 2016)

*2x2:* (6.55), 7.60, (11.10), 10.18, 9.67= *9.15*


----------



## Chu Kei Yuen (Dec 26, 2016)

3x3: (23.664)+22.112+(17.931))+19.201+20.963=20.780


----------



## CapriPhonix (Dec 26, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Yes: I believe that the first numbers after the event (3x3, 3x3 One Handed, etc.) are counted, and anything after that is ignored. So on relays you put the total time first, then splits or commentary if you want, everything else put your times first, and average and any comments after if you want. So I believe that your skewb average, for example, as currently formatted would be counted as 14.88, 13.11, (7.35), 19.77, (DNF) = 15.92. Also include a space after the event name, but you look alright there.





MatsBergsten said:


> First: welcome to the weekly competition (and the Forum)
> 
> And since you ask: I have a program that calculates results from the "free format" posts here.
> The preferred format is:
> ...


\

Thank you guys for clearing that up! I'm so excited to start being a part of this forum community.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 26, 2016)

2x2: 6.18, 2.92, 7.45, 6.48, 6.27 = 6.31

3x3: 21.45, 18.55, 23.50, 17.15, 19.12 = 19.71

4x4: DNF, 1:23.66, 1:11.30, 1:36.16, 1:22.47 = 1:27.47

5x5: 3:01.24, 2:32.20, 2:40.97, 2:49.02, 2:26.23 = 2:40.73

6x6: 6:14.62, 5:27.12, 5:26.18, 5:37.62, 6:11.31 = 5:45.35

7x7: 9:00.36, 9:12.82, 8:59.29, 9:29.93, 9:45.11 = 9:14.37

OH: 53.51, 1:00.72, 53.25, 55.46, 54.35 = 54.44

Mega: 6:37.17, 5:17.23, DNF, 4:56.19, 5:18.61 = 5:44.34

Pyra: 11.59, 10.83, 11.27, DNF, 15.22 = 12.69


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 26, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 7.59, 5.62, 5.42, (3.25), (8.10)-> *6.21
3x3x3:* 17.70, (29.20), 17.19, (17.01), 17.14-> *17.34
4x4x4:* 1:17.83, 1:22.68, 1:13.86, (1:23.53), (1:09.49)-> *1:18.12
5x5x5:* 2:31.98, (2:25.25), 2:29.77, (2:33.26), 2:26.50-> *2:29.42
7x7x7:* 8:01.60, 8:22.21, (7:52.40), 8:08.30, (DNF)-> *8:10.70
2x2x2BLD:* 1:43.02, 1:25.28, 1:15.19-> *1:15.19
3x3x3BLD:* 3:52.85, 3:42.94, 4:06.27-> *3:42.94
3x3x3OH:* 30.29, (38.06), (24.99), 31.22, 32.31-> *31.27
3x3 MTS:* 1:16.58, 1:33.69, (1:45.43), (1:10.87), 1:18.47-> *1:22.91
234*-> *1:44.07
2345*-> *4:23.48
megaminx:* 2:42.59, 2:47.12, (2:40.05), (3:02.41), 2:45.77-> *2:45.16
sq-1:* 55.63, (1:07.86), 52.87, (41.23), 52.21-> *53.57
skewb:* 12.41, (6.09), 9.65, (13.13), 8.80-> *10.29
FMC:* DNF


----------



## EmperorZant (Dec 27, 2016)

2x2 - *7.81* Average: 8.08+, (4.38), 6.32, DNF(8.39), 9.04
3x3 - *14.35* Average: (11.89), 14.67, 14.04, (15.12), 14.34
4x4 - *1:23.34* Average: (1:17.43), 1:32.67, (3:09.25), 1:18.23, 1:19.11
5x5 - *2:53.24* Average: (3:17.87), 3:09.12, (2:30.77), 2:45.92, 2:44.69
6x6 - *6:02.35* Average: 6:27.17, 6:00.50, (6:32.36), (5:27.23), 5:39.39
3x3 OH - *28.53* Average: (34.60), 29.80, 28.18, (24.92), 27.61
3x3 MTS - *1:38.55* Average: 1:44.59, (2:32.24), 1:30.15, 1:40.90, (1:15.46)
2-3-4 Relay - *1:52.91+* (Pulled a Kevin Hays except 3x3 was U2 away from being solved; thanks, @One Wheel )
2-3-4-5 Relay - *4:13.80* (Good for me!)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2016)

Accidentally missed clock before the website switched weeks 

Clock: 11.74, (10.62), (31.10), 12.87, 11.49 = *12.04 *


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 27, 2016)

EmperorZant said:


> 2-3-4 Relay - *DNF(1:50.91)* (Pulled a Kevin Hays except 3x3 was U2 away from being solved)



U2 should be a +2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2016)

4x4: 2:23.18, 2:25.88, 1:55.18, 2:14.74, 2:06.70
2x2: 10.58, 12.41, 16.10, 16.77, 17.28
2-4: 2:52.81


----------



## abp4343 (Dec 28, 2016)

2x2- 9.25, (3.07), 9.43, (11.39), 11.35 = 10.01
3x3- (26.36), (36.51), 32.43, 27.97, 31.10 = 30.50
2-3-4 Relay- 3:19.39


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 28, 2016)

Now the results are final: congrats to Jaysammey, cuberkid and Torch:
(as long as I have not missed any late edits)

*2x2x2*(41)

 1.77 Owczar
 2.03 Jbacboy
 2.43 G2013
 2.59 gateway cuber
 2.75 cuberkid10
 3.07 Tx789
 3.24 asacuber
 3.36 pantu2000
 3.36 jaysammey777
 3.37 Imran Rahman
 3.42 DGCubes
 3.64 Torch
 3.80 hamfaceman
 4.12 bh13
 4.23 GenTheThief
 4.29 Joao Santos
 4.52 big_moe5
 4.68 Skefull
 4.69 Charles Jerome
 5.03 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.17 Ordway Persyn
 5.36 MFCuber
 6.07 Wannabefeliks
 6.21 Bogdan
 6.31 kbrune
 6.73 CapriPhonix
 6.81 aybuck37
 6.86 kid who cubes
 6.97 Bubbagrub
 7.03 CornerCutter
 7.09 h2f
 7.21 LipeCarneiro
 7.47 tigermaxi
 7.81 EmperorZant
 8.53 ARandomCuber
 9.15 James LeFevre
 9.80 arbivara
 10.01 abp4343
 11.75 Jacck
 15.09 MatsBergsten
 19.97 4BLD
*3x3x3 *(43)

 8.88 Jbacboy
 9.41 cuberkid10
 10.59 rodrigoguitar
 11.04 jaysammey777
 11.07 hamfaceman
 11.47 Torch
 11.52 pantu2000
 11.58 G2013
 11.91 gateway cuber
 12.08 Keroma12
 12.08 Skefull
 12.27 bh13
 12.95 pjk
 13.16 asacuber
 13.22 Ordway Persyn
 13.52 DGCubes
 14.03 CJK
 14.30 GenTheThief
 14.35 EmperorZant
 14.37 Imran Rahman
 15.41 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.97 ethan_ancell
 16.11 Charles Jerome
 16.70 CapriPhonix
 17.05 Tx789
 17.34 Bogdan
 17.53 Wannabefeliks
 17.75 h2f
 18.73 big_moe5
 19.39 ARandomCuber
 19.71 kbrune
 20.20 tigermaxi
 20.35 muchacho
 20.76 Chu Kei Yuen
 20.95 LipeCarneiro
 21.61 CornerCutter
 21.95 Ragecuber
 23.05 Joao Santos
 30.43 arbivara
 30.50 abp4343
 32.43 [email protected]
 34.88 4BLD
 37.43 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(31)

 37.28 cuberkid10
 39.88 Jbacboy
 42.60 rodrigoguitar
 44.18 jaysammey777
 44.50 G2013
 50.06 Keroma12
 50.29 CJK
 50.80 Torch
 50.92 DGCubes
 52.42 hamfaceman
 1:00.15 Ordway Persyn
 1:00.48 gateway cuber
 1:01.08 bh13
 1:01.76 pjk
 1:05.72 Tx789
 1:06.08 LipeCarneiro
 1:06.68 CapriPhonix
 1:08.67 asacuber
 1:16.55 GenTheThief
 1:17.44 h2f
 1:18.12 Bogdan
 1:22.14 Imran Rahman
 1:23.34 EmperorZant
 1:27.43 kbrune
 1:41.69 Bubbagrub
 1:53.15 big_moe5
 2:06.94 One Wheel
 2:08.16 Jacck
 2:14.87 MatsBergsten
 2:53.43 4BLD
 4:38.33 arbivara
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:22.17 cuberkid10
 1:29.01 Torch
 1:39.76 pjk
 1:42.30 jaysammey777
 1:48.16 DGCubes
 1:49.00 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.60 hamfaceman
 2:00.09 Tx789
 2:10.38 G2013
 2:18.00 Kenneth Svendson
 2:22.44 CapriPhonix
 2:25.35 GenTheThief
 2:29.42 Bogdan
 2:32.01 LipeCarneiro
 2:40.73 kbrune
 2:53.24 EmperorZant
 2:57.18 gateway cuber
 3:53.81 One Wheel
 4:03.46 MatsBergsten
 8:05.83 arbivara
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:52.14 cuberkid10
 2:58.52 Torch
 3:22.96 jaysammey777
 3:32.94 Ordway Persyn
 3:53.69 Tx789
 4:17.73 hamfaceman
 4:35.66 GenTheThief
 5:45.35 kbrune
 5:50.46 RyuKagamine
 6:02.35 EmperorZant
 7:17.93 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:42.14 jaysammey777
 5:10.73 Ordway Persyn
 5:22.36 cuberkid10
 8:10.70 Bogdan
 8:43.54 RyuKagamine
 9:14.37 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 15.04 rodrigoguitar
 15.86 Jbacboy
 19.34 gateway cuber
 20.19 pantu2000
 20.70 Torch
 20.89 cuberkid10
 20.94 GenTheThief
 21.02 CJK
 22.38 hamfaceman
 23.37 bh13
 26.27 jaysammey777
 26.68 asacuber
 28.17 Tx789
 28.53 EmperorZant
 28.62 Charles Jerome
 28.62 Wannabefeliks
 31.08 G2013
 31.27 Bogdan
 32.58 CapriPhonix
 32.68 Keroma12
 34.81 DGCubes
 35.52 muchacho
 35.83 h2f
 39.36 LipeCarneiro
 42.12 big_moe5
 46.22 Joao Santos
 47.71 Ordway Persyn
 48.85 ARandomCuber
 54.44 kbrune
 55.11 arbivara
 1:10.52 CornerCutter
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 45.58 DGCubes
 48.63 Torch
 1:35.88 jaysammey777
 1:57.67 gateway cuber
 2:41.15 One Wheel
 3:35.54 RyuKagamine
 4:58.66 arbivara
 5:14.74 Jacck
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 9.07 asacuber
 10.63 gateway cuber
 11.25 G2013
 13.83 Joao Santos
 13.83 jaysammey777
 19.02 Jbacboy
 19.35 cuberkid10
 20.10 Torch
 23.22 h2f
 24.07 GenTheThief
 28.13 4BLD
 29.91 DGCubes
 41.54 MatsBergsten
 1:15.19 Bogdan
 1:20.75 Jacck
 2:07.41 RyuKagamine
 2:47.57 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 27.16 Daniel Lin
 57.35 G2013
 1:08.35 Torch
 1:10.65 h2f
 1:11.80 MatsBergsten
 1:26.93 Keroma12
 2:14.99 jaysammey777
 3:30.06 gateway cuber
 3:42.94 Bogdan
 5:06.68 CapriPhonix
 5:25.45 Jacck
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF GenTheThief
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:36.01 MatsBergsten
 5:36.25 Keroma12
 8:20.30 G2013
10:06.99 Torch
14:46.77 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF h2f
 DNF GenTheThief
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:07.50 MatsBergsten
13:54.89 Keroma12
23:23.43 Jacck
 DNF Torch
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF GenTheThief
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

38:50.87 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

26/31 (53:21)  the super cuber
11/13 (50:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
7/7 (34:54)  Jacck
3/3 (23:06)  gateway cuber
2/2 ( 2:23)  G2013
2/2 ( 7:47)  jaysammey777
2/3 ( 8:37)  MatsBergsten
1/4 (32:13)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 39.72 jaysammey777
 42.31 Torch
 43.32 G2013
 1:07.19 GenTheThief
 1:22.91 Bogdan
 1:38.55 EmperorZant
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 54.10 cuberkid10
 58.68 Jbacboy
 58.85 jaysammey777
 1:02.84 G2013
 1:10.16 Torch
 1:12.93 hamfaceman
 1:13.69 CJK
 1:14.09 DGCubes
 1:20.94 gateway cuber
 1:30.87 asacuber
 1:33.17 Ordway Persyn
 1:34.77 GenTheThief
 1:41.08 LipeCarneiro
 1:44.07 Bogdan
 2:02.00 4BLD
 2:05.65 h2f
 2:38.22 CornerCutter
 2:44.43 Wannabefeliks
 2:52.81 MatsBergsten
 3:19.39 abp4343
 DNF EmperorZant
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:15.74 cuberkid10
 2:32.68 Torch
 2:44.81 big_moe5
 2:59.51 jaysammey777
 3:21.46 Ordway Persyn
 3:29.65 G2013
 3:41.79 GenTheThief
 4:04.76 LipeCarneiro
 4:13.80 EmperorZant
 4:21.61 gateway cuber
 4:23.48 Bogdan
 4:28.54 asacuber
*Magic*(2)

 1.68 cuberkid10
 1.70 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.92 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(23)

 3.48 Jbacboy
 5.51 gateway cuber
 5.89 big_moe5
 5.97 asacuber
 6.13 hamfaceman
 6.34 Tx789
 6.66 cuberkid10
 7.12 DGCubes
 7.46 Torch
 7.49 Sir Cube-a-lot
 7.92 Charles Jerome
 9.62 Bubbagrub
 9.93 GenTheThief
 10.29 Bogdan
 11.05 Joao Santos
 11.46 h2f
 11.74 Ordway Persyn
 12.31 jaysammey777
 12.83 tigermaxi
 14.89 CapriPhonix
 24.05 Jacck
 24.83 RyuKagamine
 25.34 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 8.34 jaysammey777
 12.03 cuberkid10
 19.12 DGCubes
 20.93 Tx789
 21.08 RyuKagamine
 41.95 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(24)

 2.93 DGCubes
 3.63 gateway cuber
 4.47 jaysammey777
 4.55 cuberkid10
 4.64 aybuck37
 5.31 Torch
 5.71 hamfaceman
 6.06 Jbacboy
 6.47 asacuber
 6.47 CapriPhonix
 6.90 Joao Santos
 7.49 Tx789
 9.03 big_moe5
 10.10 Ordway Persyn
 10.73 GenTheThief
 11.35 Sir Cube-a-lot
 12.45 h2f
 12.69 kbrune
 14.26 Jacck
 15.79 Bubbagrub
 16.15 tigermaxi
 16.21 RyuKagamine
 18.05 Wannabefeliks
 24.25 arbivara
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:09.14 jaysammey777
 1:09.77 cuberkid10
 1:11.80 DGCubes
 1:25.06 GenTheThief
 1:32.09 Torch
 1:49.93 LipeCarneiro
 1:50.58 Tx789
 1:51.91 Ordway Persyn
 1:59.74 big_moe5
 2:23.04 hamfaceman
 2:29.87 gateway cuber
 2:45.16 Bogdan
 3:20.22 RyuKagamine
 5:44.34 kbrune
*Square-1*(16)

 13.52 Jbacboy
 15.35 cuberkid10
 18.02 hamfaceman
 22.40 DGCubes
 25.99 Tx789
 26.33 Charles Jerome
 28.22 jaysammey777
 28.94 Torch
 32.04 gateway cuber
 34.05 Keroma12
 34.11 LipeCarneiro
 36.06 Bubbagrub
 53.57 Bogdan
 55.33 big_moe5
 1:26.39 Jacck
 1:38.42 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 guusrs
28 okayama
30 Bubbagrub
33 h2f
37 Jacck
38 jaysammey777
42 GenTheThief
DNF  Bogdan

*Contest results*

367 jaysammey777
342 cuberkid10
341 Torch
294 gateway cuber
256 Jbacboy
252 DGCubes
248 GenTheThief
244 G2013
243 hamfaceman
203 Tx789
192 Ordway Persyn
189 asacuber
172 Bogdan
138 h2f
138 Jacck
135 Keroma12
132 big_moe5
124 CapriPhonix
114 bh13
112 rodrigoguitar
111 MatsBergsten
110 LipeCarneiro
108 pantu2000
107 EmperorZant
104 CJK
99 Charles Jerome
98 kbrune
90 Joao Santos
79 pjk
76 Sir Cube-a-lot
75 Imran Rahman
73 the super cuber
71 Wannabefeliks
71 Bubbagrub
63 Skefull
49 RyuKagamine
48 arbivara
43 Owczar
39 aybuck37
38 One Wheel
38 tigermaxi
37 CornerCutter
36 Deri Nata Wijaya
34 ARandomCuber
33 4BLD
28 muchacho
25 ethan_ancell
22 MFCuber
18 Daniel Lin
18 guusrs
17 abp4343
17 okayama
16 Kenneth Svendson
16 kid who cubes
13 Chu Kei Yuen
10 Ragecuber
8 James LeFevre
6 [email protected]
1 kamilprzyb


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2016)

*checks results*
*2 points below the Legendary Ray*
*eh, I'll do magic then*

*Magic: *1.72, (1.52), 1.70, (4.10+), 1.63 = 1.68

*wonders why this was ever an event*

(don't kill me, I had to keyboard this because Jambrose has my Stackmat. I made sure to start not touching the magic or the spacebar)


----------



## asacuber (Dec 28, 2016)

When is week 52 coming out?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 28, 2016)

asacuber said:


> When is week 52 coming out?


Soon I hope , as soon as Mike can take the time.

@All of you: you are not allowed to start next week without scrambles


----------



## asacuber (Dec 28, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Soon I hope , as soon as Mike can take the time.
> 
> @Katie: well, you still got Feet and Clock even if you won't mess with BLD



oh I forgot its holiday season


----------



## kid who cubes (Dec 28, 2016)

2x2x2:
*1. 8.59*
*2. (2.01)*
*3. 6.88*
*4. (9.84)*
*5. 5.10
Ao5= 6.85*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Soon I hope , as soon as Mike can take the time.
> 
> @All of you: you are not allowed to start next week without scrambles


Very sorry for the delay; the new week is up now.


----------

